

Show HN: My first Stripe site - Fifty Dollar Deadline. - chrisdew
https://www.fiftydollardeadline.com

======
rartichoke
I think it's a pretty cool idea but I'd really be really concerned as an end
user that you're not just going to take my $50 and walk.

I'm sure you don't have that intention at all but you're basically asking
people to hand over $50 to a dude in a street and then come back 1-6 months
later to collect it.

You should incorporate some type of escrow service and explain to people that
their money is safe there.

Also I'd be curious to see how many people don't just lie to get their money
back.

~~~
chrisdew
Hi rartichoke, thanks for your comment.

Yes, I don't really believe it'll take off - but it was worth a try for a
day's work. Plus I got to use Stripe for the first time, which is so much
nicer than PayPal.

FDD is a sort of Chicken-and-Egg website - if thousands of people used it, it
would be trusted. But they don't, so it's not.

P.S. Feel free to set yourself a deadline - I am a real person, and I _will_
give you money back.

~~~
rartichoke
That's why I recommended to use an escrow service to hold the money. You take
a small hit (%) from using it but then the money is held at a reputable third
party place.

It's a big win if it means more people will sign up because they are confident
their $50 is secure.

~~~
chrisdew
Could you recommend a good escrow service? There are lots when you Google.

